# Buzzy and Fiona Jr and eggs



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Buzzy laid the second of her second set of eggs today. Sadly the second one was broken and looked like sunny side up in her food dish. I separated her and (misnamed)Fiona Jr who just cant leave her alone. I gave her a nest bowl filled with alfalfa and put shredded paper and hay next to it with two fake eggs inside. She and Fiona Jr have never sat on their eggs. They are both quite young. Is that a factor?


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

cwebster said:


> Buzzy laid the second of her second set of eggs today. Sadly the second one was broken and looked like sunny side up in her food dish. I separated her and (misnamed)Fiona Jr who just cant leave her alone. I gave her a nest bowl filled with alfalfa and put shredded paper and hay next to it with two fake eggs inside. She and Fiona Jr have never sat on their eggs. They are both quite young. Is that a factor?


I think it could be the factor 
Maybe they need to get more experience and practice being parents ?

I think as they get older and get more experience they won't end up breaking their eggs.

Someone more experience will hopefully advise you soon.

Hope they learn how to sit on their eggs soon =).


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I have great news to share!!! Hopefully I found this thread!! I came back from school and my mom told me she wanted to show something. I was so curious to only find out that cotton laid her first egg!! I literally threw my books
But unfortunately only she is sitting on it. Not fluffy I separated them for now so in case fluffy does not break the egg in his violent behaviour. I made her the best nest any pigeon could want! I knitted her a very soft cloth on which she is keeping her egg. I made a spacious nest like structure again out of cloth around her. She is so happy she just won't leave her egg!! I am seriously the happiest person right now


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Buzzy laid the second of her second set of eggs today. Sadly the second one was broken and looked like sunny side up in her food dish. I separated her and (misnamed)Fiona Jr who just cant leave her alone. I gave her a nest bowl filled with alfalfa and put shredded paper and hay next to it with two fake eggs inside. She and Fiona Jr have never sat on their eggs. They are both quite young. Is that a factor?


Why did you separate them? That usually just stresses them both out more.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Rosequartz said:


> I have great news to share!!! Hopefully I found this thread!! I came back from school and my mom told me she wanted to show something. I was so curious to only find out that cotton laid her first egg!! I literally threw my books
> But unfortunately only she is sitting on it. Not fluffy I separated them for now so in case fluffy does not break the egg in his violent behaviour. I made her the best nest any pigeon could want! I knitted her a very soft cloth on which she is keeping her egg. I made a spacious nest like structure again out of cloth around her. She is so happy she just won't leave her egg!! I am seriously the happiest person right now


You aren't going to let them hatch it are you? She will probably be stuck sitting it alone 24/7.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Rosequartz, congrats! Hope things go well.
Jay3, i separated them to give Buzzy a rest. Fiona Jr would not leave her alone. She couldnt even eat until i took him out. When i opened the cage, she just wanted to escape him. Of course i put fake eggs as i do for everybody.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

I bought fake eggs online two days back. Looks like I have to take the real one. I feel sad though. Another baby would have been born in this world...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cwebster said:


> Rosequartz, congrats! Hope things go well.
> Jay3, i separated them to give Buzzy a rest. Fiona Jr would not leave her alone. She couldnt even eat until i took him out. When i opened the cage, she just wanted to escape him. Of course i put fake eggs as i do for everybody.


Are you sure she wants to even be with him? I have had some males like that, and if I confine them, the dumb hen goes up and sits on the perch outside the box where I have confined him.
Some, on the other hand, enjoy it, and go running out with the others for a bath, once she is sure he is confined. Some of the males can be awful, while some are such gentlemen.


----------



## Rosequartz (Jun 29, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Are you sure she wants to even be with him? I have had some males like that, and if I confine them, the dumb hen goes up and sits on the perch outside the box where I have confined him.
> Some, on the other hand, enjoy it, and go running out with the others for a bath, once she is sure he is confined. Some of the males can be awful, while some are such gentlemen.


Same. Fluffy bites cotton so badly yet she goes after him. She even takes more bites from him. I usually scold her for going after him even though she cannot understand what I am saying


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Cotton sounds like Buzzy. She spends all her time evading Fiona Jr when they are together but tries to get as close to him as possible when he is in an adjacent cage. She doesnt sit on the fake eggs whether he is in the cage or not. Can a pigeon be developmentally disabled?


----------

